# My Leo is Prego! X-ray!



## Tortuga_terrestre (Oct 3, 2011)

It is confirmed...my leo is prego. 17 eggs! The vet prescribed a 2 week supply of Oxytocin to help her lay eggs. Check it out!


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 3, 2011)

That is so cool to see, congrats...


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 3, 2011)

wow that is soooo cool thanks for sharing! Congrats!!  cant wait to see baby pics


----------



## exoticsdr (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm curious about the two weeks supply of oxytocin..what instructions were given?


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Oct 3, 2011)

exoticsdr said:


> I'm curious about the two weeks supply of oxytocin..what instructions were given?



I have nine shots for 2 weeks! Dr Greek instructed to give her 2 days on 2 days off....So Im giving her the next dose tomorrow.


----------



## exoticsdr (Oct 3, 2011)

If you don't mind me asking, what prompted the radiograph? Was she digging and abandoning nest sites? or spending a prolonged period of time at a particular site without laying?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm curious about that too. Usually oxytocin isn't prescribed unless there's been some stress about laying.


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Oct 3, 2011)

exoticsdr said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what prompted the radiograph? Was she digging and abandoning nest sites? or spending a prolonged period of time at a particular site without laying?



Her prior care taker suspected of her having eggs already..since she is a proven breeder! She did make a couple test holes.. but no eggs were in the holes. Correction the medication is twice a day! 2 days on 2 days off... Man I hope she lays soon.


----------



## exoticsdr (Oct 3, 2011)

OK...the test holes probably prompted the prescription. Was just curious, as oxytocin is not something you would just give without first having a reason to give it (i.e discovery of eggs on a radiograph, in itself, is not compelling enough info to administer oxytocin) Thanks for the answers and keep us posted!


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Oct 3, 2011)

emysemys said:


> I'm curious about that too. Usually oxytocin isn't prescribed unless there's been some stress about laying.



I think he prescribed it; since she is in a new enviroment. The move is stressful enough....this would probaly make it harder for her to lay? right?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 3, 2011)

That's very exciting, Walter. I hope they come out with no problems and you hatch out some lovely leopard babies!! My fingers are crossed for you.

Thanks so much for sharing the X-ray. We don't get to see that very often, and your X-ray is nice and sharp.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 3, 2011)

I loved looking at this xray. It amazes me how the eggs are all over the body and not just in one little place. I am curious as to whether the vet can tell by looking at the xray if the eggs are ready to lay. Do they have a certain amount of development needed before they are deposited?


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 3, 2011)

That is really amazing to look at! Good luck!.. and congrats!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 3, 2011)

Does a tortoise have a uterus?


----------



## Laura (Oct 3, 2011)

i would think they would be further down if ready to lay.. but what do I know!
I wouldnt want her laying too soon.. isnt that what the drug would do? if she isnt ready? 
If she acts normal and isnt straining.. Id wait on the drug.. but??


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Oct 3, 2011)

Laura said:


> i would think they would be further down if ready to lay.. but what do I know!
> I wouldnt want her laying too soon.. isnt that what the drug would do? if she isnt ready?
> If she acts normal and isnt straining.. Id wait on the drug.. but??



Hmmmm you got me thinking...She already took her first dose. I wouldnt want her to become eggbound. The vet said the eggs dont appear to have been there too long. The shells are arent thick...


----------



## exoticsdr (Oct 3, 2011)

DesertGrandma said:


> Does a tortoise have a uterus?



No uterus, in the sense that mammals have one. They have ovaries, a funnel shaped organ (the ostium) that directs to follicles into the oviduct and lays down the albumen (egg white) and the shell. The oviduct is kind of complex but for lack of the brain cells to remember exactly what it is exactly comprised of, it is the holding reservoir for the eggs before being released into the cloaca and eventually the vent. Hope this helps.
Doc


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 3, 2011)

Sounds pretty complex to me  and very interesting. The oviduct must be rather large to hold so many eggs. Thanks for the info.



exoticsdr said:


> DesertGrandma said:
> 
> 
> > Does a tortoise have a uterus?
> ...


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Oct 3, 2011)

SHE STARTED LAYING!!!!!!!! 2 CRACKED AND FOUR LAYED! SHE IS LAYING ON TOP INSTEAD OF DIGGING


----------



## jbean7916 (Oct 3, 2011)

Good Luck, hope all is well!!


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 3, 2011)

Good your there to save all the eggs since she didn't dig a nest...


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Oct 3, 2011)

She layed all 17! 15 to be exact 2 cracked..


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 3, 2011)

Can the cracked ones be saved or were they to badly cracked? I have seen a couple post where eggs with cracks were incubated and eventually hatched...


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Oct 3, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> Can the cracked ones be saved or were they to badly cracked? I have seen a couple post where eggs with cracks were incubated and eventually hatched...



No saving... she smashed them..


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 3, 2011)

Okay that's worse than I was picturing in my mind, 15 is still a good number...


----------



## cemmons12 (Oct 3, 2011)

very cool! congrats!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice 15 laid, not bad. Congratulations.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice man thats a good clutch hopefully they all hatch!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 3, 2011)

Tortuga_terrestre said:


> SHE STARTED LAYING!!!!!!!! 2 CRACKED AND FOUR LAYED! SHE IS LAYING ON TOP INSTEAD OF DIGGING



That's because of the drug. It relaxes the muscles and makes the eggs come out.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow, that xray pic is amazing!


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 3, 2011)

ULTRA COOL! ! ! !! .... congrads too! ..... Thank you so much for the post and awesome photos .... I love to see " the real deal " ... 


JD~


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Oct 3, 2011)

I will post pictures of the eggs soon...Im very excited. Im also glad the eggs are out of her . I spoke to the past owner and he explained that she will lay 3 clutches a year! is that possible? And she was indeed imported from south africa and will provide paperwork. Whoa! thats a first. Ill keep you guys updated.


----------



## exoticsdr (Oct 3, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Tortuga_terrestre said:
> 
> 
> > SHE STARTED LAYING!!!!!!!! 2 CRACKED AND FOUR LAYED! SHE IS LAYING ON TOP INSTEAD OF DIGGING
> ...



Please pardon me stepping in Yvonne, don't want to step on your toes, but.... Oxytocin does not cause muscle relaxation, actually quite the opposite, it causes very active muscle contractions to help expel the fetus (eggs in this case) during parturition. That's why I initially was asking questions on this thread, because if given at the wrong time it can cause premature parturition. Doc


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 3, 2011)

This is fascinating! Congratulations!


----------



## chelseahon (Oct 3, 2011)

Congrats!! The photo is so cool! (^ï½¡^)


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Oct 3, 2011)

Now the wait.....


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 3, 2011)

exoticsdr said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > Tortuga_terrestre said:
> ...



Yea Doc! .... glad ya stepped ..never know when ya correct a Mod
( wink) 
Like the Doc said ~Oxytocin is a man-made form of a natural hormone. It works by causing the uterus to contract. It is used to increase the strength of contractions of the uterus. 
In human medicine it is also used to clear the uterus after an incomplete abortion or miscarriage.
JD~


----------



## l0velesly (Oct 3, 2011)

Very exciting. I hope they all hatch out in perfect health


----------



## evlinLoutries (Oct 5, 2011)

congratulations, keep update..


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 5, 2011)

Ummmm. JD I am going to have to jump in here. We already established that tortoises don't have a uterus. So the contractions are happening in some other organ..




N2TORTS said:


> exoticsdr said:
> 
> 
> > emysemys said:
> ...


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow. Truly amazing image. Thank you for sharing 
Be sure to keep us update on the eggs  Very exciting. 

Also very interesting discussion. Keep chatting, i need to learn more


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Oct 29, 2011)

Guess what guys! My leo might be prego again!!!!! She is digging with her back legs again! acting very restless....


----------



## byerssusan (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow what an awesome pic! Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 29, 2011)

thats alot of eggs. good luck with them. hope we see some babies soon.


----------



## jackrat (Oct 30, 2011)

Good luck with this round!


----------

